# Recently adopted a tail biting betta - please help if you can...



## Onbu (Nov 4, 2012)

Dear members, 

I have very recently adopted a betta who is a known tail biter. 

He was originally purchased by his previous owner as a beautiful half-moon but his owner tells me that he quickly became a consistent tail biter and in the 10 months since she bought him he has routinely eaten more than half the length of his tail off. She tells me it does start to grow back but despite her best efforts he just always chomps it back down again (she had concluded that perhaps it is just too heavy for him and he likes it shorter).

I am keen to troubleshoot this problem behaviour and help this little guy to be happy and healthy if I can, hopefully breaking the tail biting habit and grow back his fins to their gorgeous natural size. But I am definitely not a betta/fish expert. I have owned numerous Betta's in the past and none of them ever bit their own tail.

I am using the Seachem Prime Water Conditioner (as was his previous owner) and I was wondering if I could also start using the Seachem Stress Coat as part of his everyday water content and if that would help the growing process for his tail? Also looking for clarity about whether this product is used WITH the prime water conditioner, or instead of, or only ever meant to be used in a treatment/hospital tank to encourage repair of visible wounds instead of as an always included product after water changes.

His previous owner assures me that although he has been a tail biter since his day one with her - that he has never suffered fin rot as a result. 

I have been shown the photos of how he looked when he was younger and she had just purchased him and at that time he had zero tail damage – his tail was full and beautiful so I know the behaviour started once he made the move.

Since I agreed to adopt him - I have been researching like crazy about ways people find work with their tail biters to break the habit and repair the tail. 

Poor little guy. 

What I know of his history:
He was purchased in Asia and then transported in a suitcase.
Since then he has been living in a glass bowl that is about 3 gallons (for about 9 months now).
No filter.
No heater.
At least once or twice a week 100% water changes.
Owner’s feeding routine was giving him 4 Hikari baby pellets a day for food (usually given at four spaced out / different times of the day, so one pellet each feeding time) – on one day of the week though he was getting frozen blood worms.
He has had the 3 gallon bowl all to himself but I believe his glass tank was sitting next to another glass betta bowl in his previous home.
I have taken him in and purchased the bowl he has been living in from his previous owner.

I am just about to place an order for completely new decorations such as plants / floating log / mirror etc to just experiment and gradually swap out one by one all of the decorations he currently has and has always had in his bowl and see if perhaps one of the objects in his environment has been the tail biting trigger.

I've also read that sometimes just moving the position of the tank or the lighting in the room etc can be enough to break the cycle (depending on why the fish is doing it) and so will wait a week before changing decorations to see if he is happier just from being in his new location inside my home.

Very keen to help this little guy repair his beautiful tail because the photos of him are truly stunning before he ate his fins back to kind of delta size but also because this behaviour doesn’t seem to be an indication of a happy, stable, content little fish.

From all my research, and in trying to pin point the WHY he is doing it - he does not fit the criteria of a 'highly aggressive' or 'skittish/neurotic' fish...so I'm leaning toward he may have always been too bored, too hungry or it is a hereditary bad habit. He seems like a happy guy, doesn’t act sluggish, or scared and is always eager to come straight up to the surface to greet me for food. Spends most of the day just calmly swimming all around this bowl.

I have read about the possible solution of getting him some companion fish to see if that keeps him more occupied and less interested in his tail but as he has never ever had tank mates before I would like to try all the more subtle changes first. If it gets to this point; How many companion fish would you say is a happy and safe mix in a 3 gallon tank with just one betta? (and which companion fish would be most recommended).

So any other advice you can offer regarding successfully repairing his fins – but most importantly stopping the biting would be appreciated.

I am also interested to hear from Betta owners who swear by or swear off the Moss balls (both the Marimo live Balls and the Fluval imitations – and the pro’s and con’s of live v’s artificial in an uncycled tank).

Lastly, is anyone able to tell me if you have ever heard or seen any info regarding whether dried blood worms are known to cause constipation / digestive problems with betta’s. As compared with using the frozen blood worm cubes?

His previous owner loved him very very very very much and I’m sure she took very good care of him and all her other betta’s (he was the only tail biter she had) – She had tried many things to break his bad habit and is knowledgeable about betta’s but I still have my fingers crossed he may be able to be helped.

He has been with me a few days now and I have not actually caught him in the tail biting act – but I am preparing myself because I have been shown pictures by his previous owner of him with part of his tail still hanging out of his mouth!!! 

Thank you very much for any help you can offer and also for sharing your time.

Kind regards, 
Onbu.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

A heater will help live and silk plants have great help tail biting is caused by lack of stimulation Marimo might help get stimulation.


----------



## Onbu (Nov 4, 2012)

*Thanks for your reply ChoclateBetta!*



ChoclateBetta said:


> A heater will help live and silk plants have great help tail biting is caused by lack of stimulation Marimo might help get stimulation.


Hi, 

Thanks so much for your reply.

I have just been looking at the Marimo balls because people say the betta will enjoy pushing it around etc.

But I was concerned that some people report they fall apart and thus wreck the water conditions. Also worried that without a direct artifical light source it might just die off.

Anyone kept the marimo balls inside a bowl for a betta, and if the bowl is 3 gallons of water - would one or maybe two of the 1-1.5 inch size marimo balls be sufficient? or too much?

Thanks for your help.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Marimo is kept in bowls of untreated tap water your should be okay also more hiding spots should help I keep Marimo in my ten gallon there is a lot of light natural and a 25 watt light build sold for land plants.


----------



## sainthogan (Sep 27, 2012)

Onbu said:


> Hi,
> 
> Thanks so much for your reply.
> 
> ...



All moss balls go through a unique reproduction cycle, where they actually split apart to make more moss balls. This is not unlike the reproduction of a cell. So technically, yes, they can "fall" apart, but more than likely, it's part of its reproduction process.

I also completely agree with chocolatebetta in needing a heater. Bettas are tropical fish and need warm water. There isn't quite an agreement on the perfect temperature for a betta, but generally it's between 76 and 82 F.

I do know of one instance where the Betta was tail biting because he wasn't getting enough to eat, the owner was feeding him 2 pellets every other day. As soon as she started feeding him daily, he started to quit eating his tail. My fish will eat at her plants on the days I give her only pellets instead of flakes because she likes to "hunt" for her food and she can't do that with pellets. She didn't start trying to eat her plants until I started feeding her pellets, but fortunately, her tail is not very long, or I'm sure she would try to eat that too.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

FFF are great too they should help.


----------



## Luxavior (Sep 30, 2012)

I'm not sure how the 3g bowl looks, but you may have to consider upgrading to a 5g tank.

Another reason bettas may tail-bite can be due to feeling cramped.

Its more ideal to go for a tank that has more width than height so that they have more room to swim and explore, rather than only being able to going up and down.

But as others have said, hiding places and a heater are also recommended.

Personally, my boy likes his water at 83 degrees F


----------



## Onbu (Nov 4, 2012)

Hi everyone, 

Thanks so much for your suggestions - I will try to address them as they came...

I've been trying to keep everything as consistent as possible for him since taking him on so I could avoid a sudden shock death and also monitor his usual behaviour. He has been in the 3 gallon tank since January this year - Which I am very happy to upgrade if need be but I bought it with the hope of reducing the amount of 'changes' he would have to endure all at once and had hoped that would result in less stress for him with the move.


As for his food - thank you so so so much for all that information.  Someone told me that the pellet brand he has been eating is very low in protein, and that in some cases if you increase the protein in the diet they stop biting their tail. I was also reading something the other day about one of the pellet companies changing the forumla and actually adding MSG which shocked me, I couldnt understand why they would do that. 
At the moment I have the same food his owner was giving him (Hikari baby pellets ) plus some frozen blood worms she also gave me for him. It makes sense to me biologically about the low protein diet switch being an option, and I am very happy to switch the pellet brand and treats etc to see if he will take to them better. 

I would really like to know if any of you have come across info regarding whether the frozen v's dried blood worms are better or worse than each other. His previous owner had told me that the dried blood worms cause constipation / digestive problems and never to feed them to him - but I have not come across any information about that online. I did however come across some information that suggested that live food types can potentially cause bacterial problems/infections - which is the last thing I want to do  Can you give me some tips? 

It would be really great if you could suggest a safe but increased feeding routine for this little guy that I could try out...to rule out the hunger possibility of a tail biting trigger. How many pellets a day of the Hikari baby which I already have can I safely go up to for him - and how many bits or grams of the frozen blood worm bits per day or per week etc can I incorporate into his meals cause i already have them. (I also have the dried blood worms but like I said his owner said definately dont use them). 
I really wanted to feed him a little more than he is use to to see if he has been a hungry little fellow but his previous owner was very strict with his 4 pellets a day and one day of frozen blood worms and he has never suffered bloat or swollen tummy before so I do not want that to happen either.

Also, If anyone can clear up one thing for me - I have been watching this little guy very closely - So far I have not seem him bite his tail and each morning I can not see new damage/blood BUT I know his tail is short at the moment and I can not see new growth and his owner tells me he only goes at it once it begins to grow back beyond the length he likes. But I am wondering after starring at him so much - this little guy has a very black face/head. He is apparently a a 'Mustard colour Half Moon betta' - I have not owned this colour before but I can not remember any of my past Betta's having such a black head. I was researching yesterday about how some of the betta's have been breed to have full colour from nose to tail tip - but originally did they all have these black heads or should I be watching for the little white disease spots to show? At the moment I can not see any white or red patches/spots through the black - just a very dark black head and back which then fades into his greenish colour (which alas I am certain is not at its brightest but we'll get there). If you could just rest my mind about this black head - whether it is fine and normal or could be a problem that needs monitoring that would be most appreciated.

And I'm sorry - but can you please tell me what FFF stands for?

Thank you so very much for trying to help me.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

This may not help with the tail-biting but it will help with tail recovery IAL.


----------



## DoctorWhoLuver (Feb 23, 2012)

He might be tail biting because he's bored. Are there any decorations in his tank?


----------



## Onbu (Nov 4, 2012)

DoctorWhoLuver said:


> He might be tail biting because he's bored. Are there any decorations in his tank?


Hi, 

Set up at the moment is what he has been living in since January this year = 3 gallon bowl, no filter, no heater.
He has a little house down the bottom of the bowl that I am told he has always had and he likes to pop in and out of there, especially likes to sleep in there.
There is a little penny wort plant on top of the house.
And there is a fake floating lily that I have been told he likes to make bubble nests under.

Being bored and then tail biting is definitely a possibility I am considering.

I can see that at present there is not enough hiding, playing or resting space scattered inside the main space of the tank though as the shape of the tank means the base is quite small and fits only the sleeping house and the penny wort that sits on top of the house is too small to provide 'near surface' resting spots or for him to play/hide between foliage etc.

So yesterday I placed an online order for a few new things to switch around and experiment with which will hopefully arrive in about two weeks:
Exercise floating mirror
Mini floating betta log with feeding hole
Different types of floating lily options
Variety of different types and sizes of silk plants to try out
Seachem stress guard
Aquarium Salt

And I am going to keep an eye out for a different little sleeping house to sit on the bottom where his current one is that he really likes, just in case something about the shape or colour of the current one is upsetting to him.

Learnt that adding tank mates/companion fish to kill the boredom is not an option in a 3 gallon tank and I can only look into that if I end up upgrading his bowl to a bigger size.



Thanks for helping -any suggestions/tips are very appreciated.


----------



## Onbu (Nov 4, 2012)

ChoclateBetta said:


> This may not help with the tail-biting but it will help with tail recovery IAL.


Hi Choc, 

You are talking about the Indian Almond Leaves right?

I have read about these but couldnt find anything scientific to back them up. Also have not read anything dangerous about them so am willing to give them a try.

I would like to know from someone who has used them if adding a leaf to the tank will actually discolour the water though - i have read it will leach into the water as it breaks down and turn the water brown - is that right???

(seems crazy because I try to keep the water crystal clear and so did his last owner so why would I add something to his tank that will turn the water brown?)

Also, what does 'FFF" mean - that you mentioned earlier?


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Flightless Fruit Flies.


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

Onbu said:


> Hi Choc,
> 
> You are talking about the Indian Almond Leaves right?
> 
> ...


Indian Almond Leaf is used by most if not all breeders from Thailand and I would think they know best about bettas. As for turning the water brown, yes, they will, but think of it as medicine to calm and heal the fish. When he's better you can go back to crystal clear water.


----------



## Myates (Aug 2, 2011)

Onbu said:


> I have very recently adopted a betta who is a known tail biter.
> Most of us experience that with a fish or two.. not fun.
> 
> (she had concluded that perhaps it is just too heavy for him and he likes it shorter).
> ...


..


----------



## Myates (Aug 2, 2011)

Onbu said:


> I've been trying to keep everything as consistent as possible for him since taking him on so I could avoid a sudden shock death and also monitor his usual behaviour. He has been in the 3 gallon tank since January this year - Which I am very happy to upgrade if need be but I bought it with the hope of reducing the amount of 'changes' he would have to endure all at once and had hoped that would result in less stress for him with the move.
> You don't have to change the size of the tank if you don't want to. He will bite just the same in a 5 gallon as he does in his 3 gallon
> 
> As for his food - thank you so so so much for all that information. Someone told me that the pellet brand he has been eating is very low in protein, and that in some cases if you increase the protein in the diet they stop biting their tail. I was also reading something the other day about one of the pellet companies changing the forumla and actually adding MSG which shocked me, I couldnt understand why they would do that.
> ...


As mentioned before, a heater is a great thing to have  An Elite 25watt adjustable heater is perfect for your tank.



Onbu said:


> I have read about these but couldnt find anything scientific to back them up. Also have not read anything dangerous about them so am willing to give them a try.
> They are wonderful to use, as they do encourage stronger fins and scales.. those and naturally fallen and dried oak leaves works wonders.
> 
> I would like to know from someone who has used them if adding a leaf to the tank will actually discolour the water though - i have read it will leach into the water as it breaks down and turn the water brown - is that right???
> Yes, it's called tannin.. it's healthy for them and most (fish) tend to really enjoy the darker colors. It's us humans that don't like it at times. It's your choice whether you want to use it or not.. it does have health benefits, but it's not a must have.


----------



## Myates (Aug 2, 2011)

Sorry for the spam, just wanted to answer your questions.. without getting myself confused! lol


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I dont even know what spam is?


----------



## MoonShadow (Feb 29, 2012)

First of all I'm going to jump in and repeat what others have said! A heater is a must! Bettas are tropical fish and when they are in water thats too cold it can cause stress, and it will compromise their immune system leaving them more open to disease.

Putting him on a higher protein diet is a good plan. I highly recommend feeding Omega One betta pellets. They contain whole salmon and herring (I believe) and are the only fish food I've found that contains whole fish and not just meal. Feeding 6 pellets spread out through the day, and feeding frozen brine shrimp or bloodworms 3 times a week (in place of breakfast or dinner) would be a good diet to get him on to! 

Make sure he has lots to do in his bowl. And treat with prime, stress coat, salt and vita-chem (if you can find it, likely it will need to be ordered online)


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Hikari Pellets are great.


----------



## MoonShadow (Feb 29, 2012)

ChoclateBetta said:


> Hikari Pellets are great.


They used to be great. But they pretty recently changed their formula and they're not so good anymore! The best brands are Omega One, New Life Spectrum and attisons


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

The formula did not change here fish meal is still the first ingredant.


----------



## DoctorWhoLuver (Feb 23, 2012)

Fish meal is not the best ingredient. New Life Spectrum lists Whole Antarctic Krill Meal and Whole Herring Meal first, which are good ingredients. Fish meal is vague, and could contain the unwanted parts of the fish, such as fins and guts.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I still say there great I feed Carter Hikari, Omega one, FFF, and Freeze Dried Bloodworms.


----------



## MoonShadow (Feb 29, 2012)

Omega one is great, the first ingredient is whole salmon. Hikari is pretty generic IMHO, there are much better foods out there


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

There one of the first foods reccomended by our petsmart and they are great with Bettas he said there are only two brands in the entire store good for Bettas he said protiein is good and unlike the other food it fits in there mouth he is really good with the Bettas there always very healthy.


----------



## Onbu (Nov 4, 2012)

*So far so good....*

8.11.12

Dear members,

Just wanted to touch base and let you know Sinatra seems okay since moving in with me.

I’ve copied the observation notes below that I have been keeping (if you’re interested:-D)


1) Does anyone know a reliable/trusted supplier online who will ship me the food products mentioned in the notes at a reasonable price and who accepts pay pal?

2) Can anyone tell me if it is safe to use an artificial ‘Fluval Moss Ball’ (the fake version of the live Marimo Balls) inside a 3 gallon tank? I am asking because the product specs on the Fluval Ball say it treats tanks from 10-20 gallons, so am wondering if it would be ‘too strong’ in however it is supposed to work or harmful at all to put it inside a 3 gallon tank. (Just looking at it for entertainment purposes really – but if it does help with the water then that is a bonus).

3) Can anyone suggest the most likely reason for the sudden change of ‘frantic/aggressive’ personality I saw on the night of Wednesday 7.11.12 – Could it have had something to do with the Seachem Stress liquid I added to his bowl – and from your experience, can you tell me if it does actually sound like it was a negative or positive behaviour change?


Behaviour/General Observation notes on SINATRA:

*SINATRA came into my home on Friday 2nd of Nov 2012.
* He had been living with his previous owner since January 2012.
* She had purchased him as a beautiful half moon betta with zero tail damage, in Asia (Hong Kong or Bangkok, I can’t remember) and brought him back to the United Arab Emirates packed inside her suitcase.
*After he moved into her home, he has routinely chomped off over half his natural tail length. Owner reports that his tail does try to grow back, but once it does he always eats it back down to his ‘preferred size’.

Fri 2.11.12 owner brought him over to my house so this is the first day with me. Bowl, products, food, bowl decorations all exactly the same as he has always had. We set up his bowl together and I learned all I could from her about her ‘routine’ with him. Previous owner says he looks very calm, doesn’t seem stressed by move – eating normally – enthusiastic to greet us at waters surface when we move near his tank.

Tuesday 6.11.12 My lounge room now reporting at 26 degrees. This is the first day of blood worm feeding with me – seems like he absolutely loves them. Grabs them at the surface and even swims down to get them as they start to sink. Then later this night was his first water change with me. Used the Seachem Prime from his old owner, and did not put his green elephant house back into his bowl because the space inside it is really small and I have read about tail biters who do it when they are inside their ‘cave’ or ‘house’ and removing that object can stop the tail biting trigger. I am going to buy him another house but one that has a much bigger space inside so perhaps his fins feel less squashed or irritated when he tries to sleep inside it. After I changed the water I put him back into his bowl and he seems very happy and calm. 

Wednesday 7.11.12 Today I added some Seachem Stress Coat to his bowl (because my order for it arrived today). He didn’t really react at all after I added it BUT later in the evening when I went over to talk to him he flared at me – which his owner says he never does and which I had never seen him do to us. So I watched him for a while from a distance. He actually seemed agitated. He was swimming all around, up and down, but his swimming seemed a bit frantic, not his usual cruising calmly swimming around. I was quite worried but did not know if perhaps this was him ‘at his best’, or not feeling hungry, or maybe with warmer water than he was use to so just acting ‘natural’….not sure if it was a good thing or bad thing….worried he was reacting negatively to the Seachem Stress I had added to his water earlier because I know that product has never been used with him in the past. Later on he did seem to settled down a little and go to rest/sleep on the bottom of his bowl like he usually does when the lights are turned off.

Thurs 8.11.12 He came up for his breakfast pellet, did not flare when he saw me and ate the pellet normally. He seems calm again today. His water is reporting colder this morning though as the sun is not coming through the window properly yet and the room is reporting at 25 degrees. Seems to be hanging out just kind of staying near the surface of the water. I am staying home today so will keep a close eye on him, The good news is – Since he arrived here on Friday – I have not seem any damage to his tail, nor have I caught him attacking or even being interested in his tail. But that could change because his owner said he only eats it once it starts to grow back past the length ‘he likes’…and at the moment, the tail is short and I can not actually see any ‘new growth’ or transparent ends that look like it is growing back, so, fingers crossed IF it tries to grow he will just leave it alone now. 
On a side note: found out this week that one of the other fish from his previous owner who did have a new home to go; now does not – the family who reserved him pulled out – so I have told his owner not to worry – if she has to fly out before she finds a new home for this little guy I will take him in and either keep him if she wants me to or I will keep him safe here until I or she can find a new loving home for him to go to. His name is Captain Hook – he is also a half moon betta but has a huge full tail with no signs of damage I can see from the photos – owner reports no history of being a tail biter.
Delivery information for Sinatra’s new decorations that I ordered online looks like they will arrive on Monday which is great. 
Bad news is I can not locally source either of the food pellets that were recommended (Omega One Betta Pellets & New Life Spectrum Betta Pellets) – and Amazon suppliers will not ship either of them to my location. Planning to have a look for a different source online that I can order and have them delivered from.

:thankyou:


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

2. Fluval balls are great but remember they do not last forever the real thing Marimo is a better idea.


----------



## Onbu (Nov 4, 2012)

*Perhaps we have found the trigger!*

Saturday 10/11/12:
Amazon fish related order arrived this morning.
Completed 100% water change with Seachem Prime and Stress Coat.
Added 2 x new silk plants (one looks like a penny wort replica the other has tall long fern type leaves) and also added a small zoo-med betta floating log with feeding hole.
Put fish back into his tank with the newtoys – he was calm, seemed happy, floated around calmly-looked to be exploring his new decorations but did not seem stressed by any of it nor did he seem to be avoiding any of the pieces. Within 5 minutes of being put into his bowl he was even swimming straight through the floating betta log, inside, outside, all around – took a pellet through the feeding hole - he even used the bulb of wood on the outside to rest his nose on and seemed very happy with it.
Probably about an hour later I was watching him from the couch – he swan inside his log and then the next minute he was thrashing round in circles like Ive never seen him do before anywhere in his tank. 
I moved from the couch and sat by his tank, watching and my hubby sat watching from the other end. After another few minutes he swam back inside the floating betta log – it looked like once he was inside he then relaxed and tried to settle down inside it – his fins floated/expanded/branched out – and he immediately then started thrashing round and round in circles, like he was trying to attack his fins – perhaps because they hit the inside of the log and he thought he was being attacked by something or…?
I took the floating betta log straight out if his tank.
Then put in a new floating lily pad instead. (almost exactly the same as the one he has always had in there)
It looks like there is new damage now to the longest part of his back fin and also a chunk out of his tail fin – but it is really hard to know for sure because I have not seen new damage before and his tail is pretty ragged already from past abuse).
I plan to watch him carefully over the next week – now that I have seen this new frenzied tail attack behaviour, it seems quite feasible that his little house that he had always had but that I did take out of his tank a few days after he moved in with me, was the tail biting trigger. I had removed that little house and never saw him showing any interest in his tail until I gave him the floating betta log – which once inside that it I could clearly see what was happening.
I am slightly concerned now that his new silk plants that branch out through his bowl…which I had hoped would give him new ‘hiding’ and playing and exploring stimulation could in fact trigger the same behaviour – as he swims by the leaves they could touch his fins and set him off on the circling tail attacks – but I have not seen that reaction caused by the leaves yet and he has been swimming in between them and all around the bowl today – something to watch out for though. 
At present it appears the behaviour is only triggered when his fins are touched inside a ‘confined space’. 
Hubby is concerned that now he does not have a ‘house’ or ‘cave/log’ he can go into whenever he wants that will not be able to get enough ‘dark time’ to sleep properly or enough when he needs to. Hubby has suggested that if he does has this specific confined space tail biting trigger and that is the reason he attacks it all the time/never lets it grow back properly – that perhaps we need to start covering his bowl with a towel/sheet or something to make it dark for him…in place of giving him a ‘cave’ to go inside. I want to do more research to see if that is necessary.

Any thoughts or suggestions from members are welcome!

Thank you 

PS: I have Attisons betta pellets being shipped from the IBC. Still yet to find supplier who will ship here and has Omega One or New Life Spectrum pellets tho.


----------

